# atlas of ocean currents



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi

anyone know where one can get a month by month atlas of worldwide ocean currents?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

You're looking for Pilot Charts.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

http://www.nga.mil/portal/site/mari...i_baseMenuID=e106a3b5e50edce1fec24fd73927a759

Bill


----------

